# soil reccomendation



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

I am gonna top up my tanks with soil is there another 
Alternative then eco complete . I read that u can use potting soil 
But not sure of that any ideas or reccomendations would 
Be greatly appreciated
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

The popular choice for dirt tanks is Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix. Comes in an orange bag I think. 

Most people use it as a bottom layer though, since it can be quite messy and release excess nutrients into the water. Not really something you use to top up a tank with. 

If you have the means to start from scratch, I would recommend the soil though. All the results I've seen with it are great, and you can't argue with the price.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*soil*

Antoine thanks for advice but what soil are u meaning


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

This is the most popular one.

I MUCH prefer eco complete though.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*soil*

How many bags of eco complete will I need to fill my new 
75 gallon from my 55 . The tank is 12 in bigger then the 55
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

75G are generall 6" wider than a 55G. If that's what you mean, probably want to add 2-3 bags if you already had a good amount of eco complete in the 55G. Eco complete is so clean its not hard to add more to a running tank.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Soil is probably one of the best things any can do to a planted aquarium. I friend of used regular soil at Walmart in his aquarium. In one month, he's had more growth than I had in 3 months. His light is really dim to, 1.5-2 wpg with no CO2. I'm running 3 wpg with CO2 and pool filter sand.

Next aquarium I setup will be a bottom layer of soil and then my show substrate on top (flourite,pool filter sand, etc)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The organic potting soil is mentioned often, and I have used potting soil at times in the past. However, if you look at the threads on demineralized soil (here and at plantedtank.net) for planted tanks, high organic level potting soil would seem a poor choice. I now use poor top soil (low organic content) from a few inches below the surface, mix it with gravel in the bottom layer, and cover with about an inch of gravel. It works well.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I use miracle gro organic soil, it is AMAZING. Better than my high tech tanks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

shadow_cruiser said:


> ... I'm running 3 wpg with CO2 and pool filter sand ...


Plants don't really grow well on sand ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

